# Help! My dog ate chilli chicken wings!



## Ren23

Hi
My puppy, he's 9months and he just ate about 5 chilli chicken wings and ate the bones too! 
I'm really stressed as this is my first dog and I don't know what to do.
Can it be dangerous? 
Thanks


----------



## tim_s_adams

Cooked chicken bones CAN splinter...doesn't mean they will always cause problems. If the puppy chewed them sufficiently, chances are they will pass just fine. Keep an eye on him and take him to the Vet if he shows any signs of internal distress.


----------



## wolfy dog

and check every poop for the next few days. Most likely he swallowed them whole, since he was stealing, and he should be OK. Why didn't you eat them by the way ??


----------



## Ren23

tim_s_adams said:


> Cooked chicken bones CAN splinter...doesn't mean they will always cause problems. If the puppy chewed them sufficiently, chances are they will pass just fine. Keep an eye on him and take him to the Vet if he shows any signs of internal distress.


Okay thanks


----------



## Ren23

wolfy dog said:


> and check every poop for the next few days. Most likely he swallowed them whole, since he was stealing, and he should be OK. Why didn't you eat them by the way ??


Will do, 
And I was saving them for later but dog got to them first


----------



## Kathrynil

This title made me laugh. Oh my goodness. You must have been panicked. As long as nothing got stuck in his throat, sounds like he is old enough that it is less of a risk. Now if he was 9 weeks...that would be a different story. But I don't think there is much danger unless he swallowed them whole or something like that and they got suck in his throat. Just monitor him carefully.


----------



## Petra's Dad

I agree with others on this thread. I know plenty of people who regularly feed their dogs chicken wings without issue against what is normally recommended. So I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Ren23

Petra's Dad said:


> I agree with others on this thread. I know plenty of people who regularly feed their dogs chicken wings without issue against what is normally recommended. So I wouldn't sweat it.


But I think I'm worried about is that it was spicy


----------



## Ren23

Kathrynil said:


> This title made me laugh. Oh my goodness. You must have been panicked. As long as nothing got stuck in his throat, sounds like he is old enough that it is less of a risk. Now if he was 9 weeks...that would be a different story. But I don't think there is much danger unless he swallowed them whole or something like that and they got suck in his throat. Just monitor him carefully.


Yh I mean, he seems okay at the moment but it is abit worrying


----------



## Kathrynil

Ren23 said:


> Yh I mean, he seems okay at the moment but it is abit worrying


Okay, well I hope there isn't any future trouble. Good luck...


----------



## Petra's Dad

Ren23 said:


> Hi
> My puppy, he's 9months and he just ate about 5 chilli chicken wings and ate the bones too!
> I'm really stressed as this is my first dog and I don't know what to do.
> Can it be dangerous?
> Thanks





Ren23 said:


> But I think I'm worried about is that it was spicy


I would think it would upset the stomach at most. As others said: keep an eye on poos and general well being for a few days and you should be fine!


----------



## Kyrielle

Ren23 said:


> But I think I'm worried about is that it was spicy


Expect some diarrhea if vomiting doesn't occur before that. At worst. You know, just like how some people don't tolerate spicy food very well and need some ChipolteAway.


----------



## Sunsilver

The chicken sold in stores is generally from very young birds, and the bones are still quite soft. Usually a dog's digestive system can handle the bones without any problems. I think the worst that's going to happen will be some mild digestive upset due to the spices!


----------

